# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  sử dụng bob robot3t để điều khiển tốc độ spindle?

## hoitm

Chào ae, mình muốn điều khiển spindle nên mới mua cái này, nhưng gắn mà không chạy được. nhưng khi chuyển sang điều chỉnh bằng tay thì được.



làm y chang theo file hướng dẫn nhưng không chạy được.






cấu hình puley.


anh em coi thử mình còn sai sót chỗ nào không vậy. 


khi dùng đồng hồ đo hai chân này thì out ra chỉ có 2VDC.

----------

